# Things more important than writing?



## Deleted member 4265 (Aug 1, 2016)

We're here because we all enjoy writing, but I was wondering are there things you would give up writing for. Do you have dreams that are more important than pursuing your writing goal? What are they?


----------



## Ireth (Aug 1, 2016)

Writing and getting my stories out into the world has been my biggest dream for my entire life, so... no.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 2, 2016)

Pretty much a big NOPE for me. I would lose my mind. Heck, I can't even take a break from writing, I'm always thinking of things I ought to write down, saving up experiences thinking "I'll write about this," finding the perfect way to describe this or that...


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 2, 2016)

It's a false choice for me. I cannot give up writing. I have been doing it for roughly fifty years. It's not a matter of what's more important. If other things intrude, then I write less. But there is no scenario in which I am not writing.


----------



## CupofJoe (Aug 2, 2016)

There are lots of things I dream about doing rather than my day job. [Don't get me wrong I love my job but I've been at it a long time] At the moment the anywhere-but-here dream is of Sheep farming. I really like the idea of Sheep on a hill looking pretty in shades of grey, white, black and brown. Not so much Winters of feeding them or digging them out of snow. But then I'd probably write about anything but Sheep farming.


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 2, 2016)

Well, there are plenty of things that would make me give up writing. Most of them involve family and friends. But to give it up would be like asking me to change a significant part of who I am.

It'd be like asking me to stop using my right hand as my dominant hand and instead use my left. It can be done, but I'd be stopping something natural to do something unnatural.


----------



## Aspasia (Aug 2, 2016)

I would love to say "no" but unfortunately there's lately been a lot of demands on my time that require writing to take a back seat. Foremost: science. Really, EVERYTHING else in my life takes a back seat when I get that mythical positive result and drop everything to chase it down and hammer it in 1000 different ways to prove to myself whether it's really REAL or just a statistical blip (the latter occurs depressingly often). Which might be a bit unhealthy since it's technically my job! My dream is to one day figure out something that is really, really NEW about our genetic code. So far my efforts have merely augmented tiny possibilities of newness. But one day maybe I will find something completely novel. Probably very far in the future!


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 2, 2016)

My present career choice takes precedence over writing, so too does the happiness of my family, everything else is negotiable.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2016)

Nothing's more important than your own interests and passions, but there is that saying that 'music transcends words,' and quite frankly I believe it. I wonder if anyone has successfully conveyed music through writing before? I've never researched it.


----------



## bugbear (Sep 15, 2016)

I would've answered "no", but unfortunately because of some personal reasons, I am not into writing as of now.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 15, 2016)

Being a wife, mother, and serving others are the only things more important than writing. It's what I've chosen as my career and even though I go through my slumps there's nothing else I see myself doing. My family's needs are above my writing although if I'm running on a deadline, my husband is understanding and we figure it out. I typically write first thing in the morning before everyone wakes up, feed clean and clothe everyone, do a list of chores, get back to writing, etc. I do have to put the writing away for the most part during summers because our son is out of school and that's what I mean by my family comes first. I get rusty but my kid is only young once.


----------

